# Im new help



## techhousejunkie (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Im new to tegus and im getting my first this sunday im wondering if there is information you can help me with. Like my setup i have a 30 gallon now but what light, substrate, heating pad do you recommend?? 
Also when picking him/her are there any red flags as far as the animal not being in proper condition?

Any feedback would be great. Than You all


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 16, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20</a><!-- m -->

This should help a bunch, if you have more questions, feel free to ask.

Also, welcome to the TeguTak community, glad you joined us!!


----------



## techhousejunkie (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you but as far as picking the animal are there any red flags that tell that the animal is not in proper condition?


----------



## dorton (Nov 17, 2007)

If you are wanting an argentine make sure thats what you get, I didn't with my first, and was sold an argentine. Make sure the one you get it thick and healthy and alert.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 17, 2007)

i have talked to a couple breeders of tegus and i have found that many pet stores who have tegus have just bought them from a big breeder. But as for a high quality tegu, great color, healthy, and nice and big, as well as the breeder having high ethics in the breeding and care of these guys i would go with Varnyard. His site is <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.varnyard-herps.com/">http://www.varnyard-herps.com/</a><!-- m --> and he is an A++++++++ guy I'm buying my next 'Gu from him. as soon as i get the money that is :wink: good luck and welcome to the tegutalk family!! :lol: :lol: 8) 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## techhousejunkie (Nov 17, 2007)

thank you for all the great info


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 17, 2007)

You are more than welcome, we are more than glad to help.


----------



## Epona142 (Nov 18, 2007)

That's what we're here for, and be assured, the lot of us here can help ya with all your tegu needs! Please let us know if you get a tegu, and we'll want to see pictures!


----------

